# HDD 60% fragmented



## dave1701

I went to defrag my hard drives and one was 60% fragmented and another was 50%.  Am I doing something incorrectly to create this fragmenting or is this much normal?


----------



## jamesd1981

it is very high ! how often do you defrag, and do you do alot of loading and unloading ?


----------



## dave1701

Is that what fragments it? I do download alot of programs just for one use then either decide I don't like them or only need to use them once.  I've never defraged, but I've only put windows on this computer a couple months ago.  Do you think defraging would speed up my system?  How often should I defrag?


----------



## jamesd1981

well regular defrag is essential aswell as running system cleaners, i run cleaners everyday and defrag at least once a week, to keep system running smooth, try iobit advanced systemcare, and ccleaner, to keep you system clean both have registry cleaners built in, and try either defraggler or iobit smart defrag.


----------



## spynoodle

dave1701 said:


> Is that what fragments it? I do download alot of programs just for one use then either decide I don't like them or only need to use them once.  I've never defraged, but I've only put windows on this computer a couple months ago.  Do you think defraging would speed up my system?  How often should I defrag?


A lot of program installation + uninstallation would be able to cause that many fragments. It's normal for a never-fragmented drive to have that many fragments, so no worries.  For future fragmentation/system messiness:
1. Download Defraggler:
http://www.piriform.com/defraggler
It's better than the Windows defragmenter, and you can set automatic scheduled defrags.
2. Download CCleaner:
http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner
It's also good for if you install and uninstall a lot, since after an uninstallation, registry traces will often be leftover, causing a slight PC slowdown. CCleaner can remove things like registry errors, browser cache, and it can also uninstall complete programs better than the windows remover can. One thing to remember: on your first run of CCleaner, it will want to remove some of your programs. Uncheck the programs that you don't want removed (probably all of them).


----------



## JHM

Defragging is an open issue with me. Roger the Hacker NEVER defrags his system, though he has so many terabytes in it I guess he doesn't have to. Me I do defrag, regularly. I downloaded trial versions of every different defragger I could find about 4 years ago and tested them all. The best was Perfect Disk 7 at that time. I am now using Perfect Disk 10, although 11 is available. I use 10 because that was the last version that would run on FAT32 partitions, and some of my machines have WIN98-SE - WINXP-PRO dualboots so they, and my IDE hotswap trays, have to be setup for FAT32 to keep thing compatable, though my SATA drives and Hotswap trays are NTSF.


----------



## linkin

I defrag every day. Well worth it, especially after installing games or large programs.


----------



## krimson_king

I downloaded and used Defraggler this morning, and it was saying my drive was 56% fragmented.  So I defragged, but at the end it was still 56%!

Oh, well...


----------



## spynoodle

krimson_king said:


> I downloaded and used Defraggler this morning, and it was saying my drive was 56% fragmented.  So I defragged, but at the end it was still 56%!
> 
> Oh, well...


How full is your drive? Does it have at least 15% free space?


----------

